
Josef Frank’s Modernist Vision: 'Accidentism' - tintinnabula
https://placesjournal.org/article/josef-franks-modernist-vision-accidentism/
======
rhombocombus
I really love how he softens the edges of a lot of his contemporaries' work
with the use of floral patterns and light colors. One of my major complaints
about modern design is how quickly it can become sterile. I think today's
barn-door HGTV type designers could benefit from some of his near psychedelic
prints in their textile choices.

